# TTOC EvenTT12 Full Details...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

*EvenTT12 - 8th July*

Our annual event is now only 5 weeks away and with ticket sales already surpassing the last few years at this point it's going to be spectacular! The Heritage Motor Museum at Gaydon has already played host to the TTOC twice but with many new members since out last time there in 2006 you will find there is a huge amount to see and do at this year's venue.

*Public entry is from 10am and no cars will be allowed in before this time. So, please try to plan your journey or cruise to arrive from 10am onwards.*

We have provided tickets at only £5 per person for our members, £10 for non members, which will allow entry to the entire museum in addition to the TTOC event. The HMC hosts nearly 300 cars in its collection from classic and vintage to more modern icons so you will be spoilt for choice between the exhibits inside and the TT's outside.

Tickets are best ordered in advance online via the Club shop; this will save time on the entry to the show and will help us get our members into the venue safely and quickly on the day. If you haven't already done so you can purchase these here:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/tickets

We have also put together a couple of event packages to also include our member show plates, number plate surrounds and other TT items we have available. The plates and surrounds will be available to pick up on the day of the event to display on your cars. Just remember we need to have time to produce the show plates, so please place your orders before June 24th to ensure they will be ready for you.

*Club AGM - 7th July*

After a break from the norm last year the AGM will return to the Saturday evening before the day of EvenTT12. This will take place at the hotel chosen, details below, and will start at 9pm. We also have a room set aside for us so no more noisy bars you'll be glad to know. All current Club members are invited to the AGM for your chance to hear how the Club has progressed in the last year, and how we see ourselves moving forward for 2013.

*Committee Nominations*

This is your chance to help run the Club of which you belong. The Club committee will be nominated at the AGM, all current committee members are eligible to re-stand if they wish but also any current Club member is also able to put their name forward. All nominations for committee positions have to be provided with the names of a proposer and someone to second them and to be sent to the Club Secretary before 23rd June as per the Club constitutional regulations; [email protected]

We currently have number of vacancies so if you feel you would like to become more involved and put something back into the Club then please do consider putting yourself forward.

*EvenTT12 Hotel*

This year we are staying at the Warwick Hilton and have a number of rooms reserved for our party. We will be only 20 minutes from Gaydon so a short trip on the Sunday morning to the event itself. Rooms are priced at £95 for a double, £85 for a single, and can be purchased through the Club shop. Please be aware that we only have this week left to book these rooms before we have to let them back to the hotel as unsold, so if you require a room we do need your order in the next few days.

*EvenTT12 Cruise - 7th July*

We are going to repeat the schedule from last year and assemble at 12 noon at the hotel on the Saturday to make this more of a weekend event. We will have a steady drive for about an hour before stopping for lunch. Then back to the hotel before 5pm to allow time to prepare for dinner and the AGM.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

When is the actual final deadline date for the hotel nick ? Not sure when I'll be paid due to being a longer bank holiday. I'm hoping for Wednesday but may not be till Thursday.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We have to fully confirm and pay final balance 4 weeks prior which would make it this coming Friday.

I'll find out for definite and post up, but we've not got that many left (about 10 I think) so the sooner the better


----------

